# injector noise



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Recently I have noticed an increase in injector noise coming from the right side of the engine. It is not a valve noise either, big difference between the two. Just wondering if anyone might know what it is.confused Could it be an injector going bad?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't suppose you have access to a scan tool? I'd be interested to see what your pulsewidth is.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sure it isn't a lifter?


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't think so. It seems to be intermittent. Just curious if I could pull the injector wiring harness off of the problem area (#3/#5) one at a time while the engine is running??? Would that damage anything? Also what is the stock injector #value?? And are they high or low impedence type. I have a set of accel 30# injectors from my firebird, never used would they work in a LS2. If it does would I have to get an exntensive tune to compensate for it's size. Only have a predator handheld.


----------



## The intimidator (Sep 24, 2008)

If it is a lifter what do I have to do.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The intimidator said:


> Don't think so. It seems to be intermittent. Just curious if I could pull the injector wiring harness off of the problem area (#3/#5) one at a time while the engine is running??? Would that damage anything? Also what is the stock injector #value?? And are they high or low impedence type. I have a set of accel 30# injectors from my firebird, never used would they work in a LS2. If it does would I have to get an exntensive tune to compensate for it's size. Only have a predator handheld.


It shouldn't hurt anything taking the wiring off while running. It's just going to start missing but by not putting in any fuel no harm. Our injectors are high impedance. To use a LS1 injector you'd need different O-rings as they are a different diameter, adapters as they are a different length and wiring adapters as they have a different plug and I don't think the hand-helds let you adjust all of the injector parameters you'd need to change.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you knew someone with an oscilloscope, you could backprobe each of the injectors and compare waveforms between all 8 injectors. That'd verify any sticking or a bank that was staying open longer, etc. The 'scope is one hell of a diagnostic tool.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The other thing is to swap the injectors with ones from the other side and see if the sound moves


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

LS2's are 33#. LS1s are 27#. In the GTO applications anyway.


----------

